
Show HN: Chrome/Firefox add-on that finds cheap flights from your home airport - marwann
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/your-next-trip/jlmfmjdfdcnaidfdkmipdeaonadjfmmp
======
marwann
I wanted to spend less time looking for my next trip and decided to create
myself a Chrome Extension that shows me cheap flights at random dates from the
nearest airport.

Finally decided to submit it on both Chrome and Firefox [1] extension stores.
The app is made with Vanilla JS and jQuery and is currently translated into
English and French.

I used Skyscanner's API for the flights, Google's Geocoding API to get the
location, Lufthansa's API to get the nearest airport IATA code and Unsplash
for the background pictures.

I'm pretty sure there is much to improve, so looking for feedback!

[1] [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/your-next-
tri...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/your-next-trip/)

